# Brauche Savegame für Anno 1404



## Rumpel84 (19. Februar 2010)

*Brauche Savegame für Anno 1404*

Hey Jungs,

mein PC musste neu aufgelegt werden und jetzt ist mein Savegame für Anno 1404 weg. Hat jemand von euch ein Savegame für den Beginn des 4. Kapitels ?

Danke schonmal 

Jan


----------



## Mister HighSetting (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Brauche Savegame für Anno 1404*

Hol dir doch einfach ein komplettes Savegame und spiel dann einfach ab dem 4 Kapitel weiter . Glaube nicht das du da fündig wirst wenn du eins willst was nur bis zum 4 Kapitel geht. Entweder ganz oder gar nicht


----------

